

Setting Up Sidekiq with Cron Jobs - ruthienachmany
http://ruthienachmany.github.io/blog/2013/08/10/sidekiq-redis-cron-jobs/

======
cheald
I wrote Gaspar for this purpose. It's basically a wrapper around rufus with
some process control and redis locks per job so that you can run a schedule in
any number of processes and it'll "just work". The nice thing about this setup
is that it doesn't require booting the whole environment for each job, which
means that frequent jobs are easy.

[https://github.com/mashable/gaspar](https://github.com/mashable/gaspar)

